# The "HD only" package???



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I have been puzzling over the "HDOnly" package referenced in other threads.

For $30 a month (yeah $29.99, but I'm ignoring the stupid penny) right now the HDOnly package gets everything I get in HD for my $20 per month Ultimate. However, right now they are _*not*_ getting SciFi, USA, Lifetime, and Comedy Central SD channels (along with other channels in the Top 100 package), for which they would have to spend $23 a month in addition, or $53 a month total. And if they wanted FX and BBCA in SD (in the Top 200), they would have to spend a total $65 a month, which is what I spend for HD Ultimate and the Top 200.

I thought to myself, once a few more channels go HD and become a part of this HDOnly package I could save $35 a month! I might have to give up one of those listed above, but hey...$35 is alot of money!

Then I noticed that the fine print at the bottom says:


> DishHD programming is available only in conjunction with the following packages: America's Top 100, America's Top 200, America's Top 250, America's "Everything" Pak.


So, as usual I am totally confused.

Any thoughts? Is Dish really offering an HDOnly package? Or are they misleading folks? Or is their web site screwed up?


----------



## phongluu (Mar 8, 2005)

That's definitely misleading!

P.L


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The website is always screwed up.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> I have been puzzling over the "HDOnly" package referenced in other threads.
> 
> For $30 a month (yeah $29.99, but I'm ignoring the stupid penny) right now the HDOnly package gets everything I get in HD for my $20 per month Ultimate. However, right now they are _*not*_ getting SciFi, USA, Lifetime, and Comedy Central SD channels (along with other channels in the Top 100 package), for which they would have to spend $23 a month in addition, or $53 a month total. And if they wanted FX and BBCA in SD (in the Top 200), they would have to spend a total $65 a month, which is what I spend for HD Ultimate and the Top 200.
> 
> ...


I think you only get the HD channels PERIOD. Also if have a SD on an old receiver, you won't get anything. There's a post somewhere in here.


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> I think you only get the HD channels PERIOD. Also if have a SD on an old receiver, you won't get anything. There's a post somewhere in here.


I changed from dvr advantage at200 (yesterday) to the HD only pack (29.99/mo); IIRC, the only sd channels I get now are hgtv & food (112 & 110), this is because you are receiving the hd feeds for these two. You also get the shopping channels, NASA tv, and Sky Angel (think that's 262). You also receive the channels being shown as a free preview. (I take the shopping channels out of the favorites list, so I don't have to browse them when channel surfing). I'm hoping when Dish adds more hd, it will show up in this pack. Time will tell


----------



## wii_dont_care (Feb 9, 2008)

I am contemplating moving to this package. Maybe I'm just not reading it correctly as my only concern would be my SD television in my bedroom that is fed off my ViP222.

From everything I have read so far, it would be my understanding that the HD feed of these channels would be "converted" down to an SD feed for the non-HD TV.  

As soon as my 6 months of free HD programing w/AT100 is over this looks to be my best/cost effective move. The only thing keeping me from pulling the trigger now is my kids wanting Nickelodeon and Disney. :nono: Almost all of the programming my wife and I watch is covered in the current HD channels. 

Losing NFL Network is a blow to me, as it was part of the reason that persuaded me to leave Time Warner. I just switched to Dish 32 days ago and so far I can say unsettled is the best word to describe how I feel about the "leader in High Definition".


----------



## Calvin386 (May 23, 2007)

I'm in the same boat. The only thing keeping me from switching to HD only today is Nick and Disney for the kids. 

ubankit I have been told by those who have the HD only package that you get the SD mirror of all HD channels that have one...TBS, ESPN's, Locals etc. Are you sure you are only getting 2 SD mirrors?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

With the so called HD ONLY package, you get both the HD AND SD versions of all the HD channels.

As soon as Nick and SciFi go HD - I jump to HD ONLY.

Maybe that's the reason they are delaying new HD - it would severly impact their bloated SD packages.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I guess my principal concern is that if I phone a csr to order the "HDOnly", I have nothing in writing. If I order it online, what I do have in writing says I have to have the Top 100 or better. In other words, I'd like to see the "HDOnly" service contract in writing somewhere. I know, I'm unnecessarily paranoid.:sure:


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

OK, now what about premiums? If I order showtime, do I only get SHO HD? What about the cinemax for a penny promotion? And locals...what about locals?

-Space


----------



## FitzAusTex (Jan 30, 2007)

mspace said:


> OK, now what about premiums? If I order showtime, do I only get SHO HD? What about the cinemax for a penny promotion? And locals...what about locals?
> 
> -Space


If you subscribe to Showtime (or any movie prem) you get all the SDs for the movie premium, too. And if you subscribe to locals, you get both SD and HD version of your locals (if your locals are avail in HD). I have the HD only pack, and i can confirm that you also get the SDs for HGTV and Food. Plus the SDs will be fed to any SD-only receivers.


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

So let me see if I get this right...

HD only $29.99
Locals $5.00
Premium $10ea
Is that right?

Is there a DVR fee?


-Space


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats why I have cable also, dish hd, and comcast basic hd(for the locals), but Comcast just added 8 more HD channels today so if I goto them I'll have more HD than dish has now, just so sad


----------



## jrb531 (May 29, 2004)

mspace said:


> So let me see if I get this right...
> 
> HD only $29.99
> Locals $5.00
> ...


Yes.

Each 622/722 will cost you a "BS pays for nothing" DVR fee of $6 each per month. If you do not own your boxes then you will also pay $6 per month per box to rent. Not sure if the first box is free under the HD plan.

-JB


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

mspace said:


> OK, now what about premiums? If I order showtime, do I only get SHO HD? What about the cinemax for a penny promotion? And locals...what about locals?
> 
> -Space


You do not get any premiums in this package. Read the sticky. ALTO!!!!!!!!

DishHD Package is a $29.99 standalone
For those who care ONLY about HD and are willing to give up nearly all of their other channels, DISH is introducing (re-introducing?) a standalone DishHD package.

For $29.99 as a base package, customers can get ALL DishHD Essential and Ultimate channels except the premium movie channels. Locals can be added for $5 (which includes SD and HD locals, where available). Premium Movie packages may also be added. Internationals and other a la cartes can be added.

The catch: RSNs (regional sports networks) and other sports packages (NBA/NHL) cannot be added to the $29.99 DishHD package (although you will get the NBA HD and NHL HD channel in your package).

This has been confirmed and elaborated on by Scott Greczkowski over at SatelliteGuys.us .
See here for discussion on the $29.99 package and here for discussion of DishHD Essentials and Ultimate.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

Paul Secic said:


> You do not get any premiums in this package. Read the sticky. ALTO!!!!!!!!
> 
> DishHD Package is a $29.99 standalone
> For those who care ONLY about HD and are willing to give up nearly all of their other channels, DISH is introducing (re-introducing?) a standalone DishHD package.
> ...


Ummm, in the quote it says that Premium Movie packages may also be added. And it's true, they really can be added, for more $.


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

jrb531 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Each 622/722 will cost you a "BS pays for nothing" DVR fee of $6 each per month. If you do not own your boxes then you will also pay $6 per month per box to rent. Not sure if the first box is free under the HD plan.
> 
> -JB


Yes, the first box is still included in the price of the plan. Additional HD receivers are $7/month each, under the new fee structure, even if you own them outright.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mikey said:


> Ummm, in the quote it says that Premium Movie packages may also be added. And it's true, they really can be added, for more $.


My bad.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

I am getting NBA LP and NHL CI with E* HD only plan.


----------



## ubankit (Jan 7, 2005)

ubankit I have been told by those who have the HD only package that you get the SD mirror of all HD channels that have one...TBS, ESPN's, Locals etc. Are you sure you are only getting 2 SD mirrors?[/QUOTE]

You're right, you do get the sd mirror of TBS, ESPN, etc; I didn't include those because they show (I believe ) the exact same programming as the hd feed
(although I don't wanna start a ruckus about stretch-o-vision ); hgtv & food network have different programming that hgtvhd & foodhd, so that's why I don't think of the sd feed as "another" channel. All things being equal, I'd rather watch the hd feed (unless it's S.O.V.: stretch-o-vision), then I'll usually pass. I just delete the sd channel #'s out of favorites, so only the hd feed shows up in the guide.


----------



## bholtz3 (Feb 22, 2008)

Paul Secic said:


> The catch: RSNs (regional sports networks) and other sports packages (NBA/NHL) cannot be added to the $29.99 DishHD package (although you will get the NBA HD and NHL HD channel in your package).
> 
> This has been confirmed and elaborated on by Scott Greczkowski over at SatelliteGuys.us .
> See here for discussion on the $29.99 package and here for discussion of DishHD Essentials and Ultimate.


Paul- Would you be able to link to the Scott Greczkowski's information you talk about above? I registered on this board specifically looking for this answer.

I'd like to switch to the $29.99 HD only but I have the Center Ice Package and Sports Pack so not being able to get them would be a deal breaker.

Anyone out their who had this same concern?

Thanks for everyone's help on this site, I'll be a frequent visitor.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Bholtz3,

I switched to HD only from 250. The CSR told me that I can still get NHL CI and NBA LP with HD only. And since the switch went through, I still get 
NBA LP and NHL CI.


----------



## upnorth (Jun 21, 2006)

Great Idea
But what would kill this for me is not being able to get my RSN
I will be watching this close for the next 6 months to see what may get added and how it affects the price.
My commitment with DirecTv ends in Sept 2008.


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

I bit the bullet and went with the HD only pack. Heres the channel listings I can see on my 722. I did not list out the individual channels in the 9000's as most people seem interested in what SD they can get with this package. 

100 Home SD
101 DNFYI SD
102 PREVW SD
104 SRI SD
110 FOOD SD & HD
112 HGTV SD & HD
118 A&E SD & HD
120 HIST SD & HD
*127 OXYGN SD
*130 AMC SD
*131 IFC SD
137 QVC SD
138 TNT SD & HD
139 TBS SD & HD
140 ESPN SD & HD
141 ESPN A SD
144 ESPN 2 SD & HD
145-147 ESPN A SD
151 VS SD
154 NFL SD & HD
156 MUSIC SD
*158 FUSE SD
182 DISC SD & HD
183 TLC SD & HD
184 ANIML SD & HD
*185 HALMARK SD
186 NTGEO SD & HD
193 SCIEN SD & HD
213 NASA SD
216 C&T SD
217 DISH SD
218 TJC SD
219 ALIVE SD
220 SLTV SD
221 LSHOP SD
222 HSN SD
223 SRN SD
224 SHOP SD
226 GEMTV SD
227 JTV SD
228 SHNBC SD
229 GEMS SD
240 INFO SD
262 ANGEL SD
265 CCTV9 SD
401 GOLF SD
402 NBATV HD
403 NHLN HD
439 BIG10 SD & HD
440-443 ALT10 SD & HD
454-540 PPV SD & ASSORTED HD
541-572 NHL & NBA
576 ZEESA SD
883 SLTV SD
884 CCTVE SD
919 MUSIC SD
9419-9572 ALL HD CHANNELS
9601-0612 BTV SD
9710 3ABN SD

*AVAILABLE ONLY AS A FREE PREVIEW

-Space


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some of those are available because of a free preview and such channels will change. See Channel 102 for details.


----------



## mspace (Mar 19, 2007)

James Long said:


> Some of those are available because of a free preview and such channels will change. See Channel 102 for details.


Oh, good point James  Fixed it.

-Space


----------

